# Blue Moon Question



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone out there tried this Beer (Blue Moon). I put one in a sampler and wanted to make sure it is supposed to be a little cloudy before drinking it.

Thanks!

Nevermind, I figured it out. Sorry! :hn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Has anyone out there tried this Beer (Blue Moon). I put one in a sampler and wanted to make sure it is supposed to be a little cloudy before drinking it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nevermind, I figured it out. Sorry! :hn


It's unfiltered right?


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah, it's kind of cloudy, or milky looking.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never had it but something tells me that it will go great with whatever you are smoking tonight.


----------



## wh0re (Apr 26, 2007)

Blue Moon is a favorite of mine, very tasty.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I like Blue Moon. Has an orangey flavor to it.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Smoked said:


> It's unfiltered right?


Yes Blue Moon is a unfiltered Belgain syle wheat ale. If you're really into wheat beers you should really try Widmer, Paulaner, or Shiner Hefeweizen.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Yes Blue Moon is a unfiltered Belgain syle wheat ale. If you're really into wheat beers you should really try Widmer, Paulaner, or Shiner Hefeweizen.


i thought that Blue Moon is a Belgian White Beer, where as the Paulaner and the Hacker Pschorr are German Wheat Beers..

The Blue Moon is similar to the Hooegarten, which is indeed a Belgian White..

in my opinion, the Hoegaarten is better then Blue Moon.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> i thought that Blue Moon is a Belgian White Beer, where as the Paulaner and the Hacker Pschorr are German Wheat Beers..
> 
> The Blue Moon is similar to the Hooegarten, which is indeed a Belgian White..
> 
> in my opinion, the Hoegaarten is better then Blue Moon.


Now you're making me second guess myself. I found this which hopefully clears it up.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i thought that Blue Moon is a Belgian White Beer, where as the Paulaner and the Hacker Pschorr are German Wheat Beers..
> 
> The Blue Moon is similar to the Hooegarten, which is indeed a Belgian White..
> 
> in my opinion, the Hoegaarten is better then Blue Moon.


:tpd:

This is no doubt a Belgian White Beer and a very nice refreshing one to boot!!!

Johnny


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Now you're making me second guess myself. I found this which hopefully clears it up.


??? Blue Moon Belgian White, Beligan Wheat Style Ale?

now im more confused! 

all i know is, the Beer Rep that sells my bar ALL of our beer told me there is a difference between white and wheat beers.. Not sure what the difference is, other then the Hacker Pschoor "Wheat" beer we have on tap is darker then the Hoegaarten Belgian "White" beer we have on tap.

both are good, but the Hoegaarten sells like hot cakes in the summer, while it doesnt move in the winter.. The Hacker Pschorr sells all year round..

oh, and please dont think i am arguing with you.. i dont really know the right answer, nor do i really care enough to fight with a fellow gorilla over the differences between white and wheat beers are.... is there alcohol in it? then drink it, and smoke a cigar!!


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

I like Blue Moon too (and widmer and...well I like a lot of beers!!). I can't think of a cigar I would pair it with though. Too orangey/cilantro-ey imho to go with a cigar.

Speaking of cloudy, I once bought a case of some kind of lager that had stuff floating in it. Took it back....mold. YECCCHHH! Never opened one up, fortunately.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> ??? Blue Moon Belgian White, Beligan Wheat Style Ale?
> 
> now im more confused!
> 
> ...


Trust me I didn't take any offense. I whole heartly agree that as long as it's cold and contains alcohol I'm good to go. I've really gotten into trying different beers but I've never tried Hoegaarten. I'll see if my local beer store sells it. Have you tried Shiner Hefeweizen? It is a Texas beer brewed in Shiner, Texas. I find it to be rather refreshing. :tu


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> i thought that Blue Moon is a Belgian White Beer, where as the Paulaner and the Hacker Pschorr are German Wheat Beers..
> 
> The Blue Moon is similar to the Hooegarten, which is indeed a Belgian White..
> 
> in my opinion, the Hoegaarten is better then Blue Moon.


I doubt you'll find many people that will argue with that.

Hooegarten > Blue Moon

I've got a little bit of the Blue Moon left in the fridge, my wife has been enjoying it lately. I can't stop drinking St. Arnold Summer Pils.

Try serving the Blue Moon with a wedge of orange they way you would serve a Corona with a lime. Can't think of many other beers this goes well with but the Blue Moon is one of them.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Trust me I didn't take any offense. I whole heartly agree that as long as it's cold and contains alcohol I'm good to go. I've really gotten into trying different beers but I've never tried Hoegaarten. I'll see if my local beer store sells it. Have you tried Shiner Hefeweizen? It is a Texas beer brewed in Shiner, Texas. I find it to be rather refreshing. :tu


never tried the shiner.. not really a hefe-weizen fan..

if your local beer spot doesnt have it, dont fret.. pm me your addy, ill ship u a 6pack.. ive got hoegaarten coming out my ears at my bar!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> never tried the shiner.. not really a hefe-weizen fan..
> 
> if your local beer spot doesnt have it, dont fret.. pm me your addy, ill ship u a 6pack.. ive got hoegaarten coming out my ears at my bar!


Thanks for the very kind gesture. I'll see if my local Spec's carry Hoegaarten. They should their radio ad says "We sell every beer legally sold in Texas", so unless it's illegal in Texas I should be able to get my hands on some.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the very kind gesture. I'll see if my local Spec's carry Hoegaarten. They should their radio ad says "We sell every beer legally sold in Texas", so unless it's illegal in Texas I should be able to get my hands on some.


let me know what they are charging for it.. some places kill people on hoegaarten. dont overpay... i can hook u up if need be.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> let me know what they are charging for it.. some places kill people on hoegaarten. dont overpay... i can hook u up if need be.


Their website shows it being available. Don't know about the price though. It looks like a 6 pack is $9.26 and case is $34.31.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> in my opinion, the Hoegaarten is better then Blue Moon.


So right, so very very right. Especially with a splash or two of Framboise.


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

tiptone said:


> Hooegarten > Blue Moon
> 
> Try serving the Blue Moon with a wedge of orange they way you would serve a Corona with a lime. Can't think of many other beers this goes well with but the Blue Moon is one of them.


Ive never had a Hooegarten but love Blue Moon...And you're right about the orange. Pint after pint I tell the bartender to leave the orange in and pour me another adding an additional slice of orange....couldn't be better!:al :dr


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Coz77 said:


> Ive never had a Hooegarten but love Blue Moon...And you're right about the orange. Pint after pint I tell the bartender to leave the orange in and pour me another adding an additional slice of orange....couldn't be better!:al :dr


Have you tried it with a lemon? This is the way that my wifes drinks Blue Moon.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Have you tried it with a lemon? This is the way that my wifes drinks Blue Moon.


If you guys like Blue Moon...

Try Leinenkugel Sunset Wheat, if you can find it. Trust me its worth finding. It tastes like candy going down the throat :al


----------



## kdhoffma (May 22, 2007)

I love wheat beers, especially in the summer. A pint of Blue Moon with an orange wedge is great. My favorite wheat ale is Bell's Oberon made in Kalamazoo, MI... unfortunately can't get it down here in Texas. I'm definitely going to have to go out and try some of the other suggestions.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Coz77 said:


> Ive never had a Hooegarten but love Blue Moon...And you're right about the orange. Pint after pint I tell the bartender to leave the orange in and pour me another adding an additional slice of orange....couldn't be better!:al :dr


:tpd: My buddy turned me on to this, I dont have it often, but its a nice change of pace.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I think for something coming out of a major brewery, it is outstanding. Sure there are better bears of this style out there. But the Belgian versions are usually about twice the cost. If I am in a store that does not have any of my favorite micro brews around, I have not problem grabbing a 24 pack of Blue Moon.

And if you can get it, try Harpoon's UFO (UnFiltered Offering) Heferweizen.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Blue Moon is mass produced from Coors, and they do a fine job while making so much. Some smaller batch beers from Belgium are better, but I give kudo's for being able to produce this quality in the volumes they do, and catering to the American market.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Which brings us to my #1 Beer Pet Peeve: Restaurants that have Blue Moon and Killian's on their "Import beer list"


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Just a comment on one way to drink this beer. I am in agreement, Blue Moon is a great American Brewed White Beer. A friend put me on to this method of serving this beer, and for me, it really works. When serving, serve ice cold and in a tall slender (Weiss Beer) style glass, with a thin slice of a freshly cut orange floating on top.:2

Johnny


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just had some over the weekend.
Found it to my liking.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I like this beer too.. I also agree it does not go well with cigars.. Too much citris. I rarely match cigars with beer, as I prefer scotch, port, coffee or even root beer.


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

The difference between Belgian Wit (white) and German Hefeweizen is yeast and spice. Belgian wit yeast is less banana and clove accented and actually tastes less yeasty. Belgian Wits are also spiced with coriander and orange peel which increases the citrus and spicy flavors. Oberon is kind of a hybrid in that they use belgian wheat malt, but they don't spice it with coriander and orange peel. Oberon is damn good regardless though.

I personally don't think wheat beers go with cigars very well (just my opinion though, everyone is different), but there are some exceptions. Aventinus Weizenbock goes very well mild to medium cigars and can handle some stronger ones because it has such an intense flavor and ample hot alcohol. Some lower strength dunkelweizens can handle milder cigars, stuff like Franziskaner's Dunkelweizen and Weihenstephaner's Dunkel.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Blue Moon is pretty good and is enjoyable on warm/hot days. Put a few away on the beach this past week and it matched well with the ocean.

Hooegarten is great beer and is superior to Blue Moon.



Commander Quan said:


> Which brings us to my #1 Beer Pet Peeve: Restaurants that have Blue Moon and Killian's on their "Import beer list"


My wife just loves to sit and listen to me tactfully explain to the waitress, and then manager, that I refuse to pay the extra 20cents for the import cost of these beers. Either they're too freaking ignorant to be allowed to serve beer or they are trying to rip you off. I bet the latter.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

JRedner said:


> The difference between Belgian Wit (white) and German Hefeweizen is yeast and spice.


Exactly.

I made a wit not long ago and brought a few up to Frank and Anitas. People that tried it seemed to like it, even budlight drinkers like my wife. A nice summer beer.

Some history from ratebeer....
_
Pierre Celis created the original Hoegaarden beer in the early 1960's. Interbrew-Labatt bought the brand and the brewery in the 1980's. Pierre Celis formed a new brewery in Austin Texas, brewing the same beer but under the brand name Celis White. Miller bought the Celis brewery and the Celis White brand-name in 1996. The brewery closed in 2000. In late 2002 Michigan Brewing bought the Celis White brand from Miller. Brouwerij Van Steenberge is now brewing the original Pierre Celis White under the brand-name Celis White in Europe and Ertveld's Wit in North America._

So we have to thank Pierre Celis for bringing back this style from the dead, both in Europe and the US. It was a style that existed before Hoegaarden, but was no longer brewed due to preference for lagers.

I remember when Miller bought Celis I knew things would not be good. When they closed it down a few years later instead of selling it, I decided no more Miller products for me. Buy one of the most innovative and interesting micros in the country then shut the thing down because it didn't fit your corporate philosophy? Frickin idiots. Where is that mooning smilie?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Shiner Hefeweizen.


YUMMY!!! :al


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I went by my local beer store (Specs) to get a 6 pack of Hoegaarten after hearing such rave reviews. Unfortunatly they didn't have any. He actually went as far to mention that it is usually sold out the day they receive shipment. :hn


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

Andyman said:


> I like this beer too.. I also agree it does not go well with cigars.. Too much citris. I rarely match cigars with beer, as I prefer scotch, port, coffee or even root beer.


Sorry to hear that I love beer and gars...however ive been know to have a Padron with a can of Miller lite. :dr So what the hell do I know.

I really want to try some port though. My wife is a big "wine aficionado*" *so perhaps ill can get her to find me some good port and start pairing.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

tiptone said:


> I doubt you'll find many people that will argue with that.
> 
> Hooegarten > Blue Moon


You mean Hoegaarden, right?

:tpd:


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Life was good last week in Hilton Head. :ss:al


And this week sucks.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I be luvin the BM..


----------

